# What does [130 ps] mean in relation to Ford Galaxy?



## ajapale (29 Apr 2007)

Im looking at listings of the Ford Galaxy and dont understand what the "130 PS" , "90 PS" or "115 PS" referrs to. Can anyone explain?

For example:

Make:           Ford                             
Model:           galaxy 1.9td zetec 115 ps
Colour:           Silver Metallic                             
Engine:           1900                             
Mileage:           96000                             
Fuel:           diesel                             
Doors:           5                             Gears:           
Manual                             Extras:           Electrics  Remote central locking                             
Price:           €16,000                             
Year:           2001


----------



## ang1170 (29 Apr 2007)

It's a measurement of engine power, very close in numeric value to the old bhp measurement.

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horsepower#PS


----------



## jrewing (29 Apr 2007)

I believe it stands for *P*ferde*s*taerke, which is "horsepower" in German.


----------



## ajapale (29 Apr 2007)

jr and ang,

Many thanks for the information!

aj


----------



## galwaytt (1 May 2007)

it also means +€2500 !!

I know, I just bought the 90PS Zetec. Spend the difference on leather and in-car ICE instead. 

Mind you, the 115PS at +€1000 is a good middle ground.

I drove the 130PS, and it is fab, but I didn't think it was worth the extra.

If it was available, I'd have spent the money on an auto box, but they don't offer one in the diesel yet.....


----------

